# Are Coins Not Legal Tender



## torrevieja (1 Oct 2014)

I was in the Credit Union today and was lodging money Notes and  i had 20 euro in coins, they would not take the coins , because the bank don't want coins ?


----------



## GDUFFY (1 Oct 2014)

I think it has to accepted where a debt exists, but otherwise a person selling something or giving a service does not have to accept coins if they don't want to.


----------



## torrevieja (1 Oct 2014)

*Yes*

I was paying off a loan and shares


----------



## Bronte (2 Oct 2014)

I think banks charge for coin lodgement.  Try a place that wants coins, they will exchange them for cash.


----------



## kbie (2 Oct 2014)

Have lodged 300 600 & 800 euro in coins recently in AIB with no charge


----------



## Grizzly (3 Oct 2014)

torrevieja said:


> I was in the Credit Union today and was lodging money Notes and  i had 20 euro in coins, they would not take the coins , because the bank don't want coins ?



What denomination were the coins and were they "bagged"?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2014)

I lodged €17 (actually €16.99 as I was a penny short although they ignored that! ) in copper coins to my son's account in my local CU recently and they took it no problem. It was all bagged and counted (other than the 1c shortfall) although, unlike my bank (PTSB), they still put it through their own hopper/counter to check it. My bank never bothers and not because they would know me personally or anything. There was no charge at the CU. My bank never charges me - I think it may be free if you are lodging to a PTSB account or something.


----------



## RedBox (17 Oct 2014)

Banks Charge 0.5% to business users (which would including the CU's) for lodging or withdrawing notes or coins.  In addition to this certain branches have restrictions on the days / time that they are willing to accept coins.  Personal Account holders are not generall subject to the same charges.


----------



## PMU (17 Oct 2014)

torrevieja said:


> I was in the Credit Union today and was lodging money Notes and  i had 20 euro in coins, they would not take the coins , because the bank don't want coins ?


 How many coins did you have? 
Section 10 of the Economic and Monetary Union Act 1998 http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1998/en/act/pub/0038/print.html  provides that no person, other than the Central Bank of Ireland and such persons as  may be designated by the Minister by order, shall be obliged to accept  more than 50 coins denominated in euro or in cent in any single  transaction.  
So they are in their rights not to accept more than 50 coins but if you had less than 50 coins they should accept them.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Oct 2014)

If you don't have too many coins use them up in a quiet moment at the self-service machines in supermarkets.


----------

